# Ideas for Lawn Battery



## tripwirenh (Apr 13, 2010)

I was looking to get a small lawn battery for my fishfinder, cab lights, and nav. lights. 

My question is: how can I hook up my new battery terminals to this battery without them sticking straight up? I liked these terminals because I can disconnect all of the accessories at once to charge the battery.

Also, any ideas for a box for one of these small batteries?


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 14, 2010)

You could use a bus bar for your connections. Then you would only have two cables goig to the battery. As far as a box goes I would find a rubbermaid type tote with similar dimenions.


----------



## arkansasnative (Apr 15, 2010)

i really dont have anything to say on the question but if ur looking at smaller batteries you should take a peek at these. 2 batteries and a charger for 50 bucks! if you look at the reviews alot of people use these to run stuff on their boats and kayaks! when the time comes im definitely pickin up a pair for myself!


----------



## perchin (Apr 15, 2010)

arkansasnative said:


> i really dont have anything to say on the question but if ur looking at smaller batteries you should take a peek at these. 2 batteries and a charger for 50 bucks! if you look at the reviews alot of people use these to run stuff on their boats and kayaks! when the time comes im definitely pickin up a pair for myself!



:shock: :shock: what are these??? there is no link or pictures of what your talking about.


----------



## redbug (Apr 15, 2010)

arkansasnative said:


> i really dont have anything to say on the question but if ur looking at smaller batteries you should take a peek at these. 2 batteries and a charger for 50 bucks! if you look at the reviews alot of people use these to run stuff on their boats and kayaks! when the time comes im definitely pickin up a pair for myself!


you forgot the link???


----------



## Froggy (Apr 15, 2010)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## arkansasnative (Apr 16, 2010)

lol... sorry guys ive been out of town and my battery died on my laptop before i could add the link! here it is...

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0036388018049a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntk=Products&QueryText=12+volt+rechargeable+battery&sort=all&Go.y=2&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=29


----------



## longjohn119 (Apr 16, 2010)

I got a 110 amp battery at Walmart last year for about $62 with trade-in of old core. The last one I got there lasted over 6 seasons of hard use, 10 bucks a year is pretty hard to beat

50 bucks for 16 amp hours doesn't seem like all that great of a deal unless space was at a real premium or you wanted a portable system to move from boat to boat. You can only get 6-7 amp hours out of an 8 amp hour battery without over discharging and shortening it's life


----------



## redbug (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it is more of a weight issue the lawn tractor battery is a little lighter than a 27group deep cycle battery. you can also save a lot of space using a tractor battery


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 17, 2010)

A friend of mine used to use a lawn tractor battery to power his depth finder and anchor winch. Never had a problem.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 18, 2010)

I use a lawn battery for my 25 hp Tohatsu, works like a charm. I can't see why I wouldn't use another one for my electrical under my soon-to-be-console. I have the same terminals and use a lock nut when securing the motor wires. I just use a small bolt and the nut and I am ready to go.


----------



## tripwirenh (May 19, 2010)

Bought one at Wal-Mart for $25 and took it out yesterday. It seemed to work perfect for my fishfinder. We'll see how long it lasts when night fishing. The most I'll have on at one time would be Nav. Lights, fishfinder, and three 3 led cabin lights. I'll also have a aux. 12v outlet for charging my spot light, cell phones, gps, ect. I think it should do just fine.


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 19, 2010)

tripwirenh said:


> Bought one at Wal-Mart for $25 and took it out yesterday. It seemed to work perfect for my fishfinder. We'll see how long it lasts when night fishing. The most I'll have on at one time would be Nav. Lights, fishfinder, and three 3 led cabin lights. I'll also have a aux. 12v outlet for charging my spot light, cell phones, gps, ect. I think it should do just fine.




I used it for a whole weekend on my finder and it didnt go dead.


----------



## retiredff (May 19, 2010)

Would a "tractor" type battery work as a starting battery for 9.9 - 25 HP motors? I have a 27HP tractor and it starts fine with this type, I wouldn't think a OB would be much different.

Tony

I didn't see your post until I read the rest of the posts ober51. I will try this suggestion.


----------



## bear7625 (May 31, 2010)

Those 12 volt batteries w/ charger from Cabelas' are great. I run my electronics on them. I got just 1 battery and charger for $25. I think 2 Batteries and charger are still around $50.


----------



## retiredff (Jul 18, 2010)

bear,
I read somewhere the chargers with cabela's little batteries will overcharge them. Will a 2 bank charger work for these so overcharging is not a problem?

tb


----------



## bear7625 (Jul 19, 2010)

I haven't had any charging problems myself, but I have heard the same reports. I'm going to be putting 2 of them in the console that I'm building for my tin boat. I don't know if a 2 bank charger will work, but I'm sure going to check it out.


----------



## bear7625 (Jul 19, 2010)

retiredff said:


> bear,
> I read somewhere the chargers with cabela's little batteries will overcharge them. Will a 2 bank charger work for these so overcharging is not a problem?
> 
> tb



I just talked to a friend of mine that has been using these batteries on his boat and on his portable locator for ice fishing. He said he uses a regular battery charger with automatic shutoff. This makes me think a 2 bank charger would work. Will try to find more info.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 24, 2010)

I also use a lawn battery for my bilge pump, all-around light, nav lights, and I think fishfinder. Never had a problem. 

I use a Schmacker Ship to Shore battery charger. It charges the lawn batteries as well as the bigger batteries with no prolbem.

https://www.batterystuff.com/battery-chargers/12-volt/marine-chargers/SC1500A.html


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 26, 2010)

ober51 said:


> I use a lawn battery for my 25 hp Tohatsu, works like a charm. I can't see why I wouldn't use another one for my electrical under my soon-to-be-console. I have the same terminals and use a lock nut when securing the motor wires. I just use a small bolt and the nut and I am ready to go.



This is the same thing that I do for my fishfinder. I use the same type of battery.


----------

